# Lion Fish O-RAM-A



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

So for some reason today I got this urge to make a Lionfish tank. I am going to move within a couple of years so I am trying to avoid hundreds of pounds of live rock, corals, etcÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I basically want just a cool fish only tank. 

From what I have been able to gather online it says lionfish need lots of good hiding places when they are first put into the tank. 

So, does anyone have any good ideas for some tank decorations that will look good and provide hiding places? Basically I am looking for a very impressive looking setup without all of the live rock, corals, etc...


Also if you know of any nice and aggressive tank mates for the lions that would be cool too.

As Always

THANK YOU!
d


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can use base rock. And maybe a niger trigger would be good with a lionfish.


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Would you suggest the LFS for this or is there a good online shop.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Depends on if your LFS is good, but if not I would try liveaquaria.com or www.thatpetplace.com


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

I wouldnt recomend a niger with a lion fish. ****** are to fast and active and can make a meal of lions.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

what size tank do you have, it will help us better help you with ideas.


----------

